# Is it safe?



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Not sure where else to post this.. but after seeing everyone else have a good time and drinking a bit to take the edge off... I was wondering. Would it be safe if i had myself a drink to take the edge off or no? Now... I've went through all three pregnancies without drinking because I had it in my head that alcohol and pregnancy is bad... so therefore i never did it. However.. I had been told recently that an occasional drink while pregnant is ok... is this true or should i just stick to my gut and think drinking while preggy is bad?


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

do you have any risk factors?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

anonim said:


> do you have any risk factors?


Would you mind giving an example?

(Edit) Asking because I have like a billion things running through my head when seeing risk factors... soooo not sure which you might be referring to.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Wifes OBGYN TOLD her to have glass of wine to help relax.... He said that it wasn't going to hurt at that point.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

ok... all i got is tequilla.... lmao so .... yes or no on that?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaia - I occasionally had a beer or two while pregnant. It sounds awful, but actually from what I understand, is not all that uncommon outside the western world. I never overdid it, and baby is fine.

I don't think a single glass of wine or a beer is going to hurt. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Only one shot. Give the rest to 2nd!  :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

When you say "have a drink," it can mean different things to different people. Also, your unique medical history may have something that indicates it's a bad idea to drink, or might suggest that there's nothing that could cause harm. Nobody here can really give you a great answer without knowing your full medical history, any other medications you might be taking, and a bunch of other stuff.

To get technical, a single ounce of tequila (a shot glass of it) is a drink. If you mix that one ounce into a ten ounce margarita, it's one drink. If you make that same ten ounce margarita with three shot glasses worth of tequila, now it's three drinks. 

For many pregnant women, an occasional drink will not cause harm, but whether it could harm YOU is something you should discuss with your doctor and not a bunch of strangers on an internet forum.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

KathyBatesel said:


> When you say "have a drink," it can mean different things to different people. Also, your unique medical history may have something that indicates it's a bad idea to drink, or might suggest that there's nothing that could cause harm. Nobody here can really give you a great answer without knowing your full medical history, any other medications you might be taking, and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> To get technical, a single ounce of tequila (a shot glass of it) is a drink. If you mix that one ounce into a ten ounce margarita, it's one drink. If you make that same ten ounce margarita with three shot glasses worth of tequila, now it's three drinks.
> 
> For many pregnant women, an occasional drink will not cause harm, but whether it could harm YOU is something you should discuss with your doctor and not a bunch of strangers on an internet forum.


I have discussed such with a few doctors.. however since none were a set doctor I've had doubts about the... "One drink/ occasional drink is fine thing. And one drink to me would be one gulp... or rather a shot glass... if that. I've nothing to mix it with other then soda.. lol but thank you for your post.  I'd probably stick to my original plan and wait ... not like i have much longer anyways.


----------



## Ansley (Apr 5, 2010)

can you stop at just one? Im not trying to be rude but its an important question.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

enoughisenough said:


> The info I'm aware of says that there is no known safe level so it is best to abstain totally. Is it worth the risk? Maybe for stress relief something that doesn't involve ingesting substances might work - like meditation, for example? Read a book? Watch a movie? Go swimming? Listen to music?


I already do all of the above except the swimming... lol but i get what your saying. 



Ansley said:


> can you stop at just one? Im not trying to be rude but its an important question.


No worries and actually yes I can. Alcohol isn't something I have very often. Now... if you asked me if i could stop at just one when it comes to chocolate however.... No.. No I can't. I'm a chocoholic ... Sad... but true. One is never enough when it comes to anything chocolate.... not for me anyway. *Sighs* I know... it's a massive problem.. but not one I can seem to kick....


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Sooooooooooo....no chocolate martinis for you!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Sooooooooooo....no chocolate martinis for you!


:lol: there is such a thing as chocolate martinis? (Am sooo not familiar with many alcoholic drinks...)


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Jfgi


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never heard of a chocolate martini either!.

But, yes, if you do not have an alcohol problem... or addiction issues, and you just need to relax a bit, destress.. etc. One drink is not going to hurt. (Like less than one or two drinks a month).

But really, I'd suggest doing other de-stressing options instead of a drink.. seriously. 

Again- as long as doc is good with it- I'd do excersize instead. Of course, if I was prego, it would be non-impact excersize... like walking, yoga, etc.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Have to ask if they make chocolate - peanut butter martinis for that_girl and I !!:smthumbup:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> Only one shot. Give the rest to 2nd!  :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


take your one shot gaia and do as yin says with the rest.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

jh52 said:


> Have to ask if they make chocolate - peanut butter martinis for that_girl and I !!:smthumbup:


Reesemartini?
Reese’s Peanut Butter Cup Martini


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> I've never heard of a chocolate martini either!.
> 
> But, yes, if you do not have an alcohol problem... or addiction issues, and you just need to relax a bit, destress.. etc. One drink is not going to hurt. (Like less than one or two drinks a month).
> 
> ...


lol I've never had ANY alcohol throughout the ENTIRE time with all three of my pregnancies... I've always resorted to doing other things however since I've heard others having an occasional drink and being told this sort of thing was ok by docs.. I was beginning to wonder if i was over reacting on the.. no alcohol period while pregnant rule that i set into place for myself.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> Reesemartini?
> Reese’s Peanut Butter Cup Martini


Thanks Chelle D from that_girl and I !!:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it's a pretty standard rule. Not over-reacting.....
But the few that do choose to have an occasional drink... I don't think doctors make it out to be such a big No-No as they used to.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Gaia said:


> lol I've never had ANY alcohol throughout the ENTIRE time with all three of my pregnancies... I've always resorted to doing other things however since I've heard others having an occasional drink and being told this sort of thing was ok by docs.. I was beginning to wonder if i was over reacting on the.. no alcohol period while pregnant rule that i set into place for myself.


Gaia --- why change now. You had two successful pregnancies -- God willing this one will be successful as well -- why change the forumula when you don't have to.

Take this from the male (my) perspective --


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

jh52 said:


> Gaia --- why change now. You had two successful pregnancies -- God willing this one will be successful as well -- why change the forumula when you don't have to.
> 
> Take this from the male (my) perspective --


It was just a consideration but like I had said earlier... since I'm due to have this baby pretty much any day now.. I sure as heck don't mind waiting. (Even if a certain TAMMER is impatient!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: )


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

My doctor told me I could have a small glass of red wine twice a month AFTER the first trimester (when all the important things are forming, organs and all that). Though I never did indulge in it. You should ask your doctor, and I'd advise you to stay away from hard liquor. Wine would probably be okay in very limited moderation (half a glass once or twice a month).

But seeing as you're very close to birth, I'd just stay away from it, and wait til the baby was born, and then drink lol.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Gaia said:


> It was just a consideration but like I had said earlier... since I'm due to have this baby pretty much any day now.. I sure as heck don't mind waiting. (Even if a certain TAMMER is impatient!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: )


Have some chocolate or some ice cream or maybe chocolate ice cream. Or better yet, some cheesecake. There are some good feel good foods/desserts out there. You better use the pregnancy excuse now while you can. The: "Hun, run to the store and get some [insert]...


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL ... that baby's gonna come out hiccuping!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

When in Quebec...
I spent a large part of both of my last pregnancies in Quebec and nobody ever raised an eyebrow if I had a half a glass of wine. If you spread it out over the course of an hour and drink it with food i.e. cheese or whatever, it should be okay. However, alcohol really isn't a good thing, but then neither is life, when it comes to death, life is a risk factor.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

occasionallybaffled said:


> Have some chocolate or some ice cream or maybe chocolate ice cream. Or better yet, some cheesecake. There are some good feel good foods/desserts out there. You better use the pregnancy excuse now while you can. The: "Hun, run to the store and get some [insert]...


:lol: I already do all this... waaay ahead of ya there.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> However, alcohol really isn't a good thing, but then neither is life, when it comes to death, life is a risk factor.


LOL... Yeah... Life has a 100% fatality rate!


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> LOL... Yeah... Life has a 100% fatality rate!


Not if you're a ****roach or twinkies (way too many preservatives in those things, need to figure out how to inject that technology into humans .lol)


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My mother smoked and drank martinis with me. Other than being a month early, a really sickly child and half insane, everything turned out fine.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

As it is mine is late... and i have never smoked nor drank during pregnancy... of course never smoked period as i find it disgusting.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't it funny now many seemingly normal crack babies there are and if you have a beer and a smoke, the nanny brigade is ready to lop off your head in the town square.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Isn't it funny now many seemingly normal crack babies there are and if you have a beer and a smoke, the nanny brigade is ready to lop off your head in the town square.


:lol: Yep.... it's definitely a bit funny


----------

